# Diminished and Augmented Chords in Sequence



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there an unwritten rule of thumb(fingers) about using these chords following each other?
I'm working on an original instrumental and these chords(melody) appear in a descending sequence - B6, Bm6, Bdim, Aaug, Bdim, Ab, A( details/inversions subject to change)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

In rock and roll and other popular forms people mess with the "rules" all the time. If it sounds right it is right is the only rule that really matters. I haven't brushed up on my chord theory for a while, but the descending run with a rise at the end as indicated is a nice sounding progression.


----------

